# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση] ARIELLI ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΒΕΙ

## gponiris

Καλησπερα.
Tηλεοραση arielli led2488fhdt2 το λαμπακι μενει πρασινο και δεν δειχνει εικονα.Βγαζω απο το ρευμα και οταν την ξαναβαζω το ιδιο.Το κοκκινο λαμπακι δεν αναβει καν και το τηλεκοντρολ δεν ανταποκρινεται.
Ανοιξα το σασι και εβγαλα φωτο απο μεσα μηπως καταφερετε και με βοηθησετε να την επισκευασω(οπλα μου ενα κολλητηρι και ενα πολυμετρο),γιατι η τηλεοραση ειναι η μοναδικη συντροφια μιας ηλικιωμενης και θελω να τη βοηθησω καθως δεν παιζει σαλιο.
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων
20180728_220818.jpg20180728_220831.jpg20180728_222135.jpg20180728_222733.jpg20180728_222852.jpg

----------


## gponiris

κανενας δεν ξερει?Μπορει καποιος να μου ενα λινκ τουλαχιστον πως να κανω flashing?
20180730_163649.jpg

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

Χρειάζεται spi programmer και να δοκιμάσεις διάφορα αρχεία από το internet, έχω και εγώ μια ίδια και δεν μπόρεσα να την φτιάξω αν βρεις αρχείο ανέβασε το

----------


## gponiris

Επειδη δεν εχω ιδεα απο αυτα διευκρινισε μου κατι σε παρακαλω.
Αυτο το spi programmer(σε αλλη σελιδα ανεφεραν το ezp2010 και ειδα οτι ειναι φθηνο απο ebay) πως λειτουργει ακριβως?
Εχω μπερδευτει...
Πρεπει να βγει η eeprom απο την πλακετα και να τοποθετηθει στον programmer ή μπορει να γινει και χωρις αποκοληση του απο την πλακετα αλλα μεσω καποιας ταινιας/καλωδιου που θα συνδεσει τον programmer με την πλακετα απευθειας?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Επειδη δεν εχω ιδεα απο αυτα διευκρινισε μου κατι σε παρακαλω.
> Αυτο το spi programmer(σε αλλη σελιδα ανεφεραν το ezp2010 και ειδα οτι ειναι φθηνο απο ebay) πως λειτουργει ακριβως?
> Εχω μπερδευτει...
> Πρεπει να βγει η eeprom απο την πλακετα και να τοποθετηθει στον programmer ή μπορει να γινει και χωρις αποκοληση του απο την πλακετα αλλα μεσω καποιας ταινιας/καλωδιου που θα συνδεσει τον programmer με την πλακετα απευθειας?


Δεν γνωρίζω για το EZP 2010 δεν το έχω δουλέψει, αν θες πάρε το RT 809H  είναι εύκολο στην χρήση και διορθώνει  on board  flash γράφει και nand flash

----------


## gponiris

Επειδη δεν εχω ιδεα απο αυτα,ελεγα να αγορασω ενα φτηνο χωρις να αποκολησω τιποτα λαθος και να πειραματιστω με τουτοριαλ βιντεο.Αλλα ειναι πολυ ακριβο αυτο που προτεινεις.
Επομενη λυση μηπως βρω κανεναν κοντα στα πατησια που να το κατεχει και να διαθεσει λιγο χρονο να ασχοληθει...
Αν εχουμε κανεναν γνωστο απο εδω μεσα μπορειτε να τον προτεινετε

----------


## freecom

επιτελους εχω την χαρα να δωσω μια μικρη βοηθεια στο MEGA  Νικο

δεν μπορω να ξεχασω ότι με την βοηθεια του πριν 2-3 χρονια .....εσωσα μια lcd

το αρχειο το εχω παρει από την ιδια ακριβως τηλεοραση που εσπασε το παπριζ  :Biggrin: 

http://www.mediafire.com/file/tt6hbo...cx236dledm.bin

----------

gponiris (04-08-18)

----------


## freecom

επειδη καποιος programmer  μπορει να κολλαει .....επειδη το αρχειο το εκανα σιδηροδρομο......καντε μια μεταονομασια.....σε κατι πιο μικρο

----------


## gponiris

Κωστα σε ευχαριστω πολυ.Μακαρι να ηξερα πως να το περασω κιολας γιατι δεν εχω ιδεα απο spi.Hλπιζα να γινοταν απο usb με καποιο τροπο...
Υπαρχει κανενας απο Πατησια μερια να του τη φερω να κανει τα μαγικα του?

----------


## pipilas

> Κωστα σε ευχαριστω πολυ.Μακαρι να ηξερα πως να το περασω κιολας γιατι δεν εχω ιδεα απο spi.Hλπιζα να γινοταν απο usb με καποιο τροπο...
> Υπαρχει κανενας απο Πατησια μερια να του τη φερω να κανει τα μαγικα του?


eeprom  εχει ...σιγα μην εχει και nand ...με προγραμερ  του κωλου  προγραμματιζετε.αριελ4.jpg
https://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-Programmer-CH341A-Series-Burner-Chip-24-EEPROM-BIOS-Writer-25-SPI-Flash-NEW/191674211030?epid=873139833&hash=item2ca0ac5ad6%3A  g%3Aby8AAOSwWHZbCir1&_sacat=0&_nkw=programer&_from  =R40&rt=nc&_trksid=m570.l1313

με 2,32 euro

----------

gponiris (05-08-18)

----------


## gponiris

Σε ευχαριστω φιλε pipila αλλα δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρονικος για να ξεκολησω το chip,γιαυτο ψαχνω καποιον που το κατεχει να με βοηθησει ή τουλαχιστον αν υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να το fixarw μεσω του usb της τηλεορασης

----------


## pipilas

δεν ειναι τιποτε να το ξεκολησης   8 ποδαρακια  ειναι ..

----------


## gponiris

Θα τολμουσα αλλα εχω τον φοβο μηπως δεν πετυχω καλα την κοληση(εχω ενα κολλητηρι κινεζικο απλο).
Ασε που πρεπει να επαληθευτει οτι οντως ειναι η eeprom
Εγω διαβασα ενα αλλο τοπικ με παρομοιο προβλημα και υποθεσα οτι φταιει αυτο.
Δεν ξερω πως να το επαληθευσω πρακτικα,ΑΛΛΑ θα ηθελα πολυ να μαθω..αν το μονο που χρειαζεται για τη διαγνωση ειναι το πολυμετρο (που εχω)

----------


## gponiris

Λοιπον στην arielli την 24αρα αλλαχτηκε eeprom απο ειδημονα τελικα και επανηλθαν οι  λειτουργιες χωρις αποτελεσμα απο το αρχειο bin που δοθηκε πιο πανω.
Εχει  περαστει με usb ενα update αρχειο (image της manta μετα απο 10αδες  επιλογες και μεχρι να λειτουργησoυν τα καναλια) το οποιο παρουσιαζει το  εξης φαινομενο:
Oταν μπηκε το usb η εικονα φαινοταν κανονικα για update.
Μετα την αναβαθμιση η τηλεοραση λειτουργει με καναλια αλλα δειχνει την εικονα αναποδα απο πανω προς τα κατω.
Εγινε προσπαθεια να βρεθει μεσω του μενου 1147 καποια οδηγια για flip αλλα δεν υπαρχει καμια επιλογη για αλλαγη panel γενικα.
Το βλεπει σαν 21,5 αντι 23,6 
Αν  υπαρχει περιπτωση με καποιο τροπο να με βοηθησετε να βρω την αναβαθμιση  μεσω usb για το μοντελο της arielli που εχω,θα ηταν το  ιδανικοτερο,καθως εφαγα 8ωρο ψαχνοντας και δεν βρισκω λυση.Μονο πονοκεφαλος εμεινε...

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

*Φίλε Γιάννη, 
παρ΄ ότι από αυτά που αναφέρεις παραπάνω έχεις προβεί στην αλλαγή της eeprom (πράγμα που δεν χρειαζόταν γιατί οι eeprom 
δεν χαλούν απλώς επαναπρογραμματίζονται) κι ελπίζω ότι έβαλαν επάνω κάποια απρογραμμάτιστη με τ΄ ίδια ακριβώς στοιχεία, 
μπορείς ακόμα και τώρα αυτή τη νέα eeprom να την επαναπρογραμματίσεις με την βοήθεια ενός EZP2010 programmer τον οποίο 
μπορείς ν΄ αγοράσεις από το site   :**https://www.banggood.com/EZP2010-USB-High-Speed-EEPROM-SPI-BIOS-Programmer-Support-24Cx-25Cx-93C-p-1223190.html?utm_source= google& utm%20 _medium=cpc_elc1&utm_campaign=ds-auto2-nrm1-offroad2&utm%20 _content= rihanna& gclid=EAIaIQobChMIuJm0nJLJ2wIVlvhRCh2wHwPr EAAY AiAAEgJ5 APD_BwE&cur_warehouse=CN*στη τιμή των 21.77€.
Αυτό το προϊόν περιέχει στη συσκευασία του μία τσιμπίδα που όταν τ΄ ένα άκρο της τ΄ ενώσεις στον προγραμματιστή και 
τ΄ άλλο το τοποθετήσεις σωστά πάνω στην eeprom κι αφού κατεβάσεις από το site : 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/tt6hbo...cx236dledm.bin
τ΄ αρχείο : fhd-hktrt2957e01-cx236dledm.bin, που παρ΄ ότι αναγράφεις στο παραπάνω post ότι δεν σου δούλεψε, 
αν διαβάσεις όμως στο θέμα 2367 του forum φαίνεται ότι δουλεύει κανονικά, πιθανόν να χρειάζεται αρκετό κόντημα (φυσικά 
το .bin πρέπει να παραμείνει στο τέλος), πιστεύω ν΄ επαναπρογραμματίσει το νέο IC eeprom και να πάρεις την εικόνα ορθή κι όχι 
ανάποδη στα προβαλλόμενα κανάλια.
Αυτή φυσικά είναι η γνώμη μου κι αν θέλεις την ακολουθείς γιατί πιθανόν να μην θέλεις ν΄ αγοράσεις ένα προγραμματιστή τον
οποίο μάλιστα μπορεί και να μην ξαναχρησιμοποιήσεις.
Ρώτησε τον συνάδελφο που έκανε την αντικατάσταση της eeprom μήπως διαθέτει προγραμματιστή για να προβείτε στον επαναπρο-
γραμματισμό της eeprom.
Σ΄ όποια ενέργεια κι αν προβείς σου εύχομαι ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ.
Φιλικά.
            Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

gponiris (19-08-18)

----------


## gponiris

Δημητρη επειδη δεν ηθελα να μπλεξω με τα spi to εδωσα στο παλικαρι.
Επισης μεσα στη θυελλα γνωσεων που βρεθηκα καπου διαβασα οτι οι τσιμπηδες αυτες δεν κανουν δουλεια και οτι πρεπει να βγει το τσιπ για να επαναπρογραμματιστει.
Η εμπειρια σου τι λεει?Το εχεις κανει ξανα με αυτο τον τροπο?


Επανερχομαι λεγοντας οτι το παιδι εχει βαλει μια αλλη eeprom 64bit(οχι την ιδια) και εχει κανει επαναπρογραμματισμο προφανως με spi programmer με αυτο το αρχειο αλλα δεν ειχε εικονα και καναλια.Μονο ηχο

Μετα δοκιμασε μεσω usb ενα img απο manta(μετα απο πολλες επιλογες) και καταφερε να τη λειτουργησει αλλα με το προβλημα αυτο που ανεφερα.
Λογικα το οτι εβαλε διαφορετικη μαρκα eeprom 64bit δεν επηρεαζει τη λειτουργικοτητα.Σωστα?
To panel δεν μπορει να φτιαξει...

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

*Γιάννη,**από το site : https://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/lo....php&id=823054
μπορείς να κατεβάσεις τ΄ αρχείο : U7=GD25Q64.bin τ΄ οποίο είναι κατάλληλο για τηλεόραση AKAI  AKTV220 
που έχει όμως τα΄ ίδιο σασί με της δικής σου (HK-T.452957E01) και που πιστεύω ότι το Firmware της να ταιριάξει 
απόλυτα με το Firmware της Arielli LED2488FHDT-2.
Το παραπάνω αρχείο χρήζει αποσυμπίεσης απ΄ ένα αρχείο rar και για να περαστεί στην eeprom θέλει πάλι να 
χρησιμοποιηθεί programmer.
Καλή επιτυχία.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης*

----------

gponiris (08-09-18), pipilas (20-08-18)

----------


## gponiris

Oι προσπαθειες ακαρπες και τελικα καταληξε ο ειδημων να περασει ενα firmware της manta το οποιο κανει την τηλεοραση λειτουργικη αλλα με αναποδη εικονα απο πανω προς τα κατω.Αναγκαστηκαμε να βαλουμε την τηλεοραση στον τοιχο αναποδα.

Αυτο που με απασχολει ομως ειναι 2πραγματα που παρατηρησα...
-Η ποιοτητα της εικονας σε 720p βιντεο ειναι κατωτερη απο της Αριελλι και πιο θολη.Που μπορει να οφειλεται αυτο και πως διορθωνεται?
-Οταν πεζει βιντεο πολυ συχνα ο φωτισμος απο σκηνη σε σκηνη αλλαζει αισθητα κατα μικρη κλιμακα και επαναφερεται.Παραλληλα παρατηρουνται φαινομενα ghosting ή burn in(δεν ξερω πως λεγονται) στην εικονα(σαν να μην εχει φυγει η εικονα καλα καλα και αποτυπωνεται σαν ελαφρια σκια στην επομενη σκηνη).Υπαρχει καποια ρυθμιση για αυτο που να το διορθωνει ή φταιει το υπαρχων firmware?

----------


## pipilas

πρεπει να τραβηξουμε το μπιν απο μια χαλασμενη  τετοια απο λεντ πχ ...δεν πανε τα μαντα και ακαι 100%
και να το ανεβασουμε εδω ...παντως φιλε μου μην περιμενεις και πολλα απο αυτο το πραμα ..το πανελ ειναι σκουπιδι..τι 720 και τι 1080 να πεζει αυτη ..ουτε για μονιτορ για DVR δεν κανει.

----------


## gponiris

Το πανελ αυτο σε πληροφορω εδειχνε πεντακαθαρα τα hd καναλια.
Και τωρα που μπηκε η μαντα εγινε μανταρα.Μιση ποιοτητα και θολουρες στις σκηνες.Αν γινει αυτο το θαυμα και βρεθει το bin θα κανω το σταυρο μου παντως

----------


## angel_grig

Για να δειξει σωστα θες το σωστο bin..

----------


## pipilas

> Το πανελ αυτο σε πληροφορω εδειχνε πεντακαθαρα τα hd καναλια.
> Και τωρα που μπηκε η μαντα εγινε μανταρα.Μιση ποιοτητα και θολουρες στις σκηνες.Αν γινει αυτο το θαυμα και βρεθει το bin θα κανω το σταυρο μου παντως


σιγα ρε φιλε την 4κ...κανεις και το σταυρο σου να βρεις μπιν για το σκουπιδι...60 ευρο τηλεοραση ειναι. δεν ειναι απο την κινα αλλα απο χωριο της κινας.ουτε για μονιτορ σε  DVR δεν κανει  στανταρ .

----------


## gponiris

> σιγα ρε φιλε την 4κ...κανεις και το σταυρο σου να βρεις μπιν για το σκουπιδι...60 ευρο τηλεοραση ειναι. δεν ειναι απο την κινα αλλα απο χωριο της κινας.ουτε για μονιτορ σε  DVR δεν κανει  στανταρ .


Ξερεις καμια 4κ στις 24ιντσες να την παρω?
Για το μεγεθος της ηταν πολυ καλυτερη σε αποδοση απο αλλες κινεζιες.Αυτο εννοω.
Τωρα ειναι για πεταμα ομως που φοραει μαντα.
Τεσπα για να μην μακρυγορουμε αν βρεθει το bin θα ειναι καλο,καθως δουλευει ακομα η τηλεοραση

----------


## vag40

<<Λοιπον στην arielli την 24αρα αλλαχτηκε eeprom απο ειδημονα τελικα και επανηλθαν οι λειτουργιες χωρις αποτελεσμα απο το αρχειο bin που δοθηκε πιο πανω.
Εχει περαστει με usb ενα update αρχειο (image της manta μετα απο 10αδες επιλογες και μεχρι να λειτουργησoυν τα καναλια) το οποιο παρουσιαζει το εξης φαινομενο:
Oταν μπηκε το usb η εικονα φαινοταν κανονικα για update.
Μετα την αναβαθμιση η τηλεοραση λειτουργει με καναλια αλλα δειχνει την εικονα αναποδα απο πανω προς τα κατω.
Εγινε προσπαθεια να βρεθει μεσω του μενου 1147 καποια οδηγια για flip αλλα δεν υπαρχει καμια επιλογη για αλλαγη panel γενικα.
Το βλεπει σαν 21,5 αντι 23,6
Αν υπαρχει περιπτωση με καποιο τροπο να με βοηθησετε να βρω την αναβαθμιση μεσω usb για το μοντελο της arielli που εχω,θα ηταν το ιδανικοτερο,καθως εφαγα 8ωρο ψαχνοντας και δεν βρισκω λυση.Μονο πονοκεφαλος εμεινε... >>

Παρακολουθώντας το φορουμ και τις απαντήσεις βρέθηκα εδώ. Τελικά βρήκες λύση στο πρόβλημά σου; Άν όχι στείλε το email σου να σου στείλω ένα img για usb να το περάσεις μήπως και δουλέψει.

----------


## gponiris

Το img αρχειο της arielli βρεθηκε!
Στο post 81 του παρακατω τοπικ ολες οι λεπτομερειες!  http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showt...757#post599757

----------

